# The Great Pumpkin ........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Pontiac Grand Prix owned by Joe Gibbs and driven by Tony Stewart .......


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

far out - always liked this car


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Boogity,,Boogity,,Boogity!! Lets go racin boys! {Darrel Waltrips intro @ green flag}


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

good job. that paint really pops


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's awesome. Very well done. Are the decals in the kit or aftermarket?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

john65 said:


> That's awesome. Very well done. Are the decals in the kit or aftermarket?


The decals were aftermarket ......... they came from SLIXX


----------

